# Iron Range MN #2



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Open 1st series is a quad, one retired at 275 yds, and three standout stations. All birds are across a ditch filled with water and tules. No other details.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying Callbacks to the landblind

3,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27

23 total
________
FREE THEMES


----------



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

any news on the open or Q results?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open still has about 20 dogs to run. It's a quad with one retired gun.

Qual has probably just finished the land blind & water blind combo by now but haven't gotten Callbacks yet. I will post them as soon as I get them.
________
Ultimate fighters


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying Callbacks to the last series

3,5,9,10,11,16,17,18,20,21,22,25,27

13 Total
________
FREE MAGENTO THEMES


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the landblind

1,2,3,4,5,7,8,9,10,11,12,15,19,20,21,22,25,26,
27,28,29,30,33,35,36,39,42,43,44,45,46,47,48,
49,51,52,55,56,57,58,61,64,65,66,67,69,70,71,72,74,76,77,78

53 total
________
JUSTIN BIEBER FANS


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying Results

1st-#20 Mutt - Bill Wertz
2nd- #11 Fax -Scott Harp
3rd - #21 Tex - Clint Avant
4th-#9 Ruby- Jim Beck

RJ- #17 Titan - Chuck Meyer

Sorry I don't have the Jams

Congrats to all!!
________
Hemp marijuana


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks for posting Brenda!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the land blind

2,5,8,9,10,11,13,14,18,20,21,22,25,26,27,28,29,30,32,33,34,35,36,37,39,40,42,48,49,50,53,55

32 total
________
Growing marijuana


----------



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

any derby updates?


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Derby - 1st and 2nd ran together. On to the 3rd is-

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,21


Shannon


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the 3rd series
1,2,3,4,5,6,7,9,10,11,11,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,21

19 Total
________
Crown Comfort


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Derby going to the 4th to start Sunday morning -

2,3,5,7,9,10,13,14,15,16,18,21


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the waterblind
5,19,21,22,26,27,28,29,35,36,43,44,45,46,47,49,51,55,57,58,61,64,66,69,71,72,76

27 total
________
Hero passion


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the waterblind

2,8,13,18,20,22,25,26,27,28,29,32,33,34,36,48,49,50

18 total
________
SUZUKI KATANA HISTORY


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the last series

5,19,21,35,36,43,44,46,47,49,51,57,58,61,64,66,69,72,

18 total

The last series will be at the same place that the 3rd series was behind the clubhouse. It will not be at Dave Furins as earlier stated by the Judges.
________
Nsr125


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Brenda said:


> Qualifying Results
> 
> 1st-#20 Mutt - Bill Wertz
> 2nd- #11 Fax -Scott Harp
> ...


Congratulations to Bill Wertz and Muttley on your Qualifying win.


----------



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

Any news on the derby?


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Derby results:

1- #5 - Ammo
2- #10 - Tex 
3- #16 - Karma
4- #7 - Vapor 
RJ - #21 - Bones
Jams - #9 - Boomer
#14 - Elton
#18 - Tex


Congrats to Ammo & Bill - that makes 74 pts!

Big Congrats to Karma and Vicki on their first trial and placement - you go girl!

Way to go TIM & BONES! We love ya!



Shannon


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

Ammo has the record for chocolate derby dogs with 74 points blowing through the previous high set by Niram Bull Market's 35 points.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Congrats to Tim & Bones..... your consistency will pay off in the big scheme of things! You have a lot to look forward to!!!


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

Good job Ammo..... You go girl. Very proud of Bill & Ammo.


Ron & Deb Wehner
Santa Fe Labs


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st-#51 Schooner - H/Dave Rorem
2nd-#58 Moses - H/Steve Yozamp
3rd-#49 Buzz - H/Chris Ledford
4th-#61 Rough H/Gary Unger
RJ-#19

Jams- 21,36,43,47,57,64,69

Congrats to All!!


Amateur Results

This is what I just heard.....

1st- Gary McIlwain
2nd- Jim Duffy
3rd- Gary Unger
4th- Roger Weller

Sorry Don't have the RJ or jams......Congrats to All!!
________
COLORADO DISPENSARY


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Congrats to Rough Unger and Plug Duffy!!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Duffy and Plug - YEEHAW!


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Atta boy Duff and Plug!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Pond River Kennels said:


> Derby results:
> 
> 1- #5 - Ammo
> 2- #10 - Tex
> ...


Congrats Tim .... Congrats to Bill Wertz with the Q win.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Way to GO AMMO!!! You too, Bill and Micki. Keep it rolling...

fp


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Brenda said:


> Open Results
> 
> 1st-#51 Schooner - H/Dave Rorem
> 2nd-#58 Moses - H/Steve Yozamp
> ...


*Amateur *

*RJ:* Jazz - Brad Lafave/Rick Wilke
*Jams:*
Bert - Ron Ainley
Jack - Liz Jerome
JJ - Larry Bozeman

I think that was all....

*Congrats to Duff and Plug on your 2nd!!!! Way to go!!!!*
_Congrats to Gary, Roger, Ron, Liz, and Larry!_
_Congrats to all!!!!_

_Paul & Jenn_


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Congrats to Frank and Rita Jones on Schooners open win!!! That is great news!


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

To many names to list on the Congrats. Congrats to all placements!!


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

Congrats to Steve Y. on handling our boy *"Tex"...Tremblin Earth's Cosmic Rider*...to a second in the derby!


----------



## Brian Skibicki (Feb 23, 2008)

Keith Farmer said:


> Congrats to Steve Y. on handling our boy *"Tex"...Tremblin Earth's Cosmic Rider*...to a second in the derby!


Way to go Steve. Keith and Mike Keene are proud, proud of their Georgia Dog running so well up there with you.


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

JusticeDog said:


> Congrats to Tim & Bones..... your consistency will pay off in the big scheme of things! You have a lot to look forward to!!!


Thanks Susan. Bones done everything that I asked of him, I just asked the wrong thing a couple times the past 2 trials. Just glad I have good friends and a great pro to show and teach me the subtle mistakes I made as a handler(and to give a swift kick in the rear when needed). So I am more than pleased with were we are at being a hair shy of 2 years old.

I would like to add that to the people that read RTF from the "NorthLand": I had a wonderful time, along with meeting some great people and training on some prestine grounds. Just hated leaving that nice cool air, but not the mosquitos, no see-ums and umpteem types of biting flies. Thanks to the MIIRC members, bird throwers and judges for giving their time to let me and my dog step to the line and have alot of fun. Just wish I could have stayed for this weekend and ran him one last time before he aged out. 

A quick photo in between rain showers & before I left for a very long drive home.










Tim


----------

